# Vw golf paint scratches,help!!



## seatash (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi,if anyone can help with this it would be much appreciated.
My mate has an 08 golf metallic black with swirls and scratches in the paintwork,he has a buff daddy da and has tried dodo fin pads with megs 205 and autobrite restore which got the swirls out but didn't touch the scratches.he then changed pads and used a orange hex logic with autobrite restore which did make a difference but he went over it 4 times and removed 90% of the scratches.can anyone recommended a better combination of products as four passes with that combination is a lot and still not get all the scratches out.the scratches are definitely not deep enough that they are down to paint.would menzerna or poor boys be good enough to do the job or has he got as far as possible with the finish?we all know vw paintwork is very hard but any help and advice would be great.
Thanks for any replies

Ash


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Any photos of it. Sometimes its easier to wet and if its deep


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah, if the polishing isnt cutting it, wet sand and refine with polishing after!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not used the Autobrite polishes but 4 passes does not seem that many to me. A 90% reduction in swirls is impressive, is this for a show car or a daily driver. The reason I ask is sometimes the wisest thing is to settle for 90% and keep as much paint on the car.


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

the scratches that remain, when u run you nail over them does it catch?

if it does then realistically you will have to take a fair bit of clear coat out to get rid of them or they may even be to deep. Personally as lowejackson has said settle for 90%.
to be honest if 90% is correct then you've done well as in the future you may need to polish it again.


----------



## seatash (Jan 29, 2013)

The car is used probably 3-4 times a week.i have tried to upload a photo so don't know if it will upload with this post,the scratches have definitely reduced but it wasn't until about the third pass that you could really see the difference.i wondered whether that was as best result as possible or whether something like menzerna would make a bigger difference or reduce the scratches in fewer passes as menzerna seems to be the most recommended for German cars


----------



## seatash (Jan 29, 2013)

This photo is after,can't really see any scratches but can easily in person,fantastic result already but just didn't know if this was the norm or if the pad and compound combo was wrong.none of the scratches can be felt with finger nails or anything.thanks for all the replies so far


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

How are you defining a pass or do you mean a set? :thumb:


----------



## seatash (Jan 29, 2013)

Using a compound with orange hex, working it then buffing with a microfibre then repeating another three times,that is what I mean by a pass or set if that helps at all.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## seatash (Jan 29, 2013)

Cheers for the reply suspal,we have both watched junkmans videos and are both newbies when it comes to machine polishing,the compound wasn't worked as long as that or with the varying speeds,it was just one speed the whole time.is a da suitable for this method as we don't have access to a rotary


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

all depends on compounds+ pads temp pressure lots of factors but do read up on daves machineing threads both rotary/da you'll benifit from it i'm sure :thumb:


----------



## seatash (Jan 29, 2013)

suspal said:


> all depends on compounds+ pads temp pressure lots of factors but do read up on daves machineing threads both rotary/da you'll benifit from it i'm sure :thumb:


Is that dave kg's thread?do you or anyone think menzerna would be any better or at least get to the stage we are at quicker than four sets?its not far from bein perfect but we don't want to keep goin over it too many times.it could well be that it's as best as can possibly be achieved which would be a shame.thanks for all the info


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

It will be tough to photograph the deeper marks as they become more subtle unless you have manual focus on your camera - the autofocus focusses on the brightest object (the light), pulling it into focus and putting the scratches out of focus.

Deep RDS can be very difficult to shift, Menzerna polishes are my preferred by DA but the correct technique with any range of polishes will see excellent results. The key with the DA is time. Everyone works differently, but here's a snapshot of a typical DA set from me...






Out of focus a little alas, but you get the idea. I like *long* sets, I find this much more effectively works a polish and gets the best cut that it has to offer, which you need for shifting RDS. Also, small work areas.


----------



## seatash (Jan 29, 2013)

Dave KG said:


> It will be tough to photograph the deeper marks as they become more subtle unless you have manual focus on your camera - the autofocus focusses on the brightest object (the light), pulling it into focus and putting the scratches out of focus.
> 
> Deep RDS can be very difficult to shift, Menzerna polishes are my preferred by DA but the correct technique with any range of polishes will see excellent results. The key with the DA is time. Everyone works differently, but here's a snapshot of a typical DA set from me...
> 
> ...


Fantastic much appreciated,I will relay this info to my mate,he was very cautious about working the compound too long because of the heat build up.which menzerna cut would you recommend as have never used menzerna and this vw paint is very hard


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

seatash said:


> Fantastic much appreciated,I will relay this info to my mate,he was very cautious about working the compound too long because of the heat build up.which menzerna cut would you recommend as have never used menzerna and this vw paint is very hard


Try Intensive Polish (PO85RD3.02) first, if this is not enough, Fast Gloss worked for as long as required to remove the marks (or until clear), followed by IP or Super Finish to refine.


----------



## seatash (Jan 29, 2013)

Dave KG said:


> Try Intensive Polish (PO85RD3.02) first, if this is not enough, Fast Gloss worked for as long as required to remove the marks (or until clear), followed by IP or Super Finish to refine.


Excellent thanks for the info,il let him know and I'm sure he will order some.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

you need a good quality compound with a cutting pad then refine it with a medium cut polish megs 105 205 combo work great for me volkswagon paint is very hard done a few of them takes a bit of time and a lot more than 4 passes


----------



## seatash (Jan 29, 2013)

Is seat paint the same as vw paint as its a vag car,two sets on my leon paint and 97% of scratches have been removed


----------

